# Poland has its SOCOM



## Ravage (Jan 3, 2007)

Just after the begining of the New Year 2007 Polish special operations units (GROM, Formoza and 1st. Commando Regiment) have finaly a command of their own that will coordinate their operations and other sensitive elements necessary for their combat effectiveness.
In the past GROM was uder the Minister of Defence, Formoza under the Naval chain of command and PSK operator under the Army chain of command.
Now they are all under the same roof.
We still have a long way to go, no aviation unit (something like 160th SOAR(A) - best in the world  ) or maritime transport unit (like the SWCC).
The CO of Polish SOCOM (DOS - Dowództwo Operacji Specjalnych) is gen. Edward Gruszka:







What that will bring ? hell I don't know but lets hope it will be good for my countries silent professionals.

I'll try to keep you updated...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 3, 2007)

That is very good, as Poland has been making some serious progress in their SOF capabilities.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 5, 2008)

It's finally made. Dowództwo Wojsk Specjalnych or DWS (Special Units Command).
Unfortunatly it all came dow to a big cyrcus like dog and pony show....

Some pix from the event:




















(you can clearly see that none of these guys are happy with the media attention)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah the dude with the rebreather is probably thrilled about his mask fogging up


----------



## Robal2pl (Jan 23, 2009)

Official web page now avaliable :

http://www.wojskaspecjalne.mil.pl/


----------



## Ravage (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice pix in there


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2009)

Very "slick" looking site. ;)


----------



## MontereyJack (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for this update. 

Nice to see Poland taking its rightful place among the best of the worlds militaries. 

If I have my history correct, the Poles had an army around the time the Vikings were invading England.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 28, 2009)

Some new pix:


----------



## Ravage (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, basicly show-ofs because they have fancy new gear...



KIDDING !


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 28, 2009)

Great Photos.. And Cool gear!!!11!!111!


----------



## MontereyJack (Jan 30, 2009)

What rifle are they using in these newest photos? H&K?


----------



## Robal2pl (Jan 30, 2009)

Indeed, HK416

Robal2pl


----------



## Scotth (Jan 30, 2009)

If your going to do the high speed action shots, maybe take off the barrell caps.  I'm just saying

Good picture Rav and good news for Poland.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 30, 2009)

The photos you saw were GROM, out Tier1 SOF unit. 
Here is a pic of the 1st. Special Operations Regiment:






as you can see, the balance of where the money goes is pretty much visible....


----------



## Ravage (Feb 18, 2009)

News is, that a agreement was made between US SOCOM and Polish DWS.
It sad that our SOA pilots will get training in the US (no mention of Ft. Campbell) and also will get a supply of 'Blackhawks' and 'Little Bird' helicopters.

It also stated that "GROM soldiers will get to utilise all the experiences of US Army Delta and 'other secret units' within the US military" :uhh:
Aid will also be provided in the form of modern commo equipment, satellite surveillance, UAVs and intel.

http://www.rp.pl/artykul/68342,264956.html

I'm no Night Stalker but yes we need medium range and long range helos, but short range Little Birds ?

How the hell would we deploy them ? We don't even have SOA fixed wings to get them where they might be needed, no to mention all the support elements of a FARP. The article might be all bark no bite, just to make things sound cool on the internetz.

But as with all big things in my great country, time will tell....


----------



## Ravage (Mar 21, 2009)

Ravage said:


>



Two more pix from the same exercise:


----------



## Ravage (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.formoza.wp.mil.pl/pl/5.html

A rare glance into the world of our Naval Special Warfare....


----------



## Ravage (May 10, 2009)

A little more from the upcoming book GROM2.pl. I've read a fragment and the author is an ASS who cant read in english it seems (eighter that or I a) cant read english my self, b) we read different versions of the book "Navy SEALs: The Navy's Elite Fighting Force")


----------



## Ravage (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Ravage (Dec 11, 2009)

rare photo of GROM during training in Afghanistan.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 20, 2010)

Our SOF got a change in head wear. From now on Soldiers assigned to DWS, Formoza, 1st Commando Regiment and the Security and Command Support Unit  will be issued a "dark green" beret.






GROM will retain its "tan" berets.


----------

